# Gel mats



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The deed is done- I just ordered a 72" long "Gel Pro Chef's Mat" for my kitchen. 

Please tell me I didn't make a mistake! It's just like me to gel first and ask questions later.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uh...what exactly does a gel mat do?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Gives you a soft place to stand while you cook. (This gel mal is not to be confused with a Silpat!)

Click here for more info on Mezzaluna's kitchen addition.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Mezz-
The restaurant that I have helped out in, has a couple of those mats- I love them, but they are pricey. So give us a review when you get yours?

Foodpump- we are referring to the antifatigue floor mats. They give you a cushy place to stand- they are great for long periods of standing in one place!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

DOH! Now you tell me, I'm on my 4th pair of custom orthotics, and my 2nd Podiatrist....


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

I've never heard of these before. I guess if you are on your feet all day it's a great idea. Might be useful for other professions as well.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Something similar is pretty common in manufacturing and production facilities. Even the big box stores usually have mats in the checker's station for them to stand on for the same reason Mezzaluna got hers. (even though I always think masculine for that name for some reason).

Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yes, Phil, I'm female. The choice of name has less to do with sharp edges and more to do with the round (or half-round)  . 

I have a whole array of annoying health issues that are aggravated by standing too long on a hard surface. In addition, my husband recently bought some new computer stuff and I'm trying to keep up with him.  He loves to putter with electronics and computers, but my love has me standing for long periods in the kitchen.

I'll let you know how it is when I get it. They had a "free shipping" offer that sliced a significant amount off the purchase, so that made it easier to buy it now rather than my usual agonizing over whether I should spend the $$.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

;lkjbpiugpiugbpliug


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pan, that's a great question. I assumed it was some type of proprietary material- it's not a liquid, per se. I just called the company and they tell me it's not silicone. They're supposed to call me tomorrow with an answer.

************
I just got a call from the company with an answer- that was quick! The gel material is (naturally) a trade secret, but it's a polymer material that doesn't flow out if, somehow, the mat is pierced or cut. It's also biodegradable.

I'll let you know how I like it when I receive it, which I hope is soon. :bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I was out of town when the mat arrived over the weekend, so I've just used it two days. I go out of my way to walk on it, it's that comfortable. I often stand at the counter throwing dinner together with no footgear or just socks, so my flat feet were not friendly with the thin rug I had there. I had no discomfort at all with this mat. It's not too squishy to walk or stand on in shoes, either.

I'm happy with my purchase. :bounce:


----------

